# W2's,Mail from US



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

This will be my first year in Mexico. What's the safest way to insure I get my W2's, etc forwarded to me? 

thank you

cj


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine all go to a family member. However I don't have them all in hand when I do my taxes online. You need the company tax code and correct name and address. I just count up my bank deposits and that's my income


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You could contact your employers and have them email the W2's to you.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Places like Mail Boxes Etc. have an collection address in Texas, and you can get your mail sent there, from which it will be forwarded to your box at Mail Boxes etc., or a similar service.
I've used these services for years and nothing was lost.......except for CD movies delivered to that place in Texas, where they mysteriously disappeared. I finally gave up on that method of getting entertainment. I did get all my tax stuff, and the Social Security Admin believes I live in a tiny box in Laredo. However, direct deposit in a U.S. bank is best for receiving the actual money.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your W2 will go to the same address it did last year; the address you used when you filed your tax returns. If you submitted a change of address card with the USPS, that is where it will go if it is a USA address. Sometimes, the USPS will not forward to private mail forwarding addresses showing as a PMB, etc.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> You could contact your employers and have them email the W2's to you.


Best idea, IMO. That's how I got mine when I was working. Tax statements for my employer retirement plan, IRA, etc., also come via email. Only Social Security sends a paper statement.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

We get all the information we need to file income tax returns via the computer here in Mexico. We simply print out the forms when they become available. For years now, since 2002, we have successulñy filed our income tax returns without any "snail mail" delivered forms at all. Not one, ever.

As for social security, we simply add up their beneifits on line and that´s that. We neither expect nor receive any mail from them oetherwise.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Aw, you're missing out on that SS "Medicare And You" thick booklet that tells you all about the benefits you can't use.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

lagoloo said:


> Aw, you're missing out on that SS "Medicare And You" thick booklet that tells you all about the benefits you can't use.


Nope, that's available online, too. ;-)
Medicare & You | Medicare.gov


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone with a pension had to fill out a W9 form?


----------

